# démon du/de midi



## Kolan

Bonjour, 

un autre fil de discussion russe m'amène ici.  Dans cette expression, à quoi on fait allusion avec *(le) midi *? À l'âge de la personne, au Sud, ou, bien, au sexe (qui est, supposément, au beau milieu du corps)?

*de* ou *du *s'écrit plus correctement ici?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

L'expression est _le démon *de* midi,_ il s'agit ici du "midi" de la vie, c'est à dire du milieu de la vie, aujourd'hui, vers 40-50 ans, âge où on "devrait" être dans la plénitude de sa vie et où l'homme, surtout, mais la femme aussi, ressentirait des pulsions vers de nouvelles aventures.


----------



## Sarah Tissot

Non,  je crois que _midi_ fait ici référence au milieu de vie (la quarantaine) qui soi-disant est un âge où les homes se remettent en question…et c’est “le démon de midi”


----------



## Kolan

Punky Zoé said:


> L'expression est _le démon *de* midi,_


Merci!

Toutefois, dans un dictionnaire québécois fiable (Antidote) j'ai trouvé _démon *du *midi. _Est-ce que c'est possible, quand-même?

www.druide.com


----------



## GilbertAndré

Je suis d'accord avec les propositions énoncées: le "démon de midi" se réfère aux pulsions sexuelles ressenties par l'homme généralement vers la quarantaine.


----------



## Kolan

Punky Zoé said:


> mais la femme aussi, ressentirait des pulsions vers de nouvelles aventures.


Êtes-vous sûre que cette expression française peut s'appliquer aux femmes aussi?


----------



## GilbertAndré

Normalementnon, c'est reservé auxhommes...


----------



## Sisal

Démon *du* midi n'est pas correct.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Sisal said:


> Démon *du* midi n'est pas correct.


En France, seulement ! 
(Antidote est _très _fiable)


----------



## Punky Zoé

"du" est peut-être plus Québécois ? Le trésor de la langue française donne "le démon de midi"

et "_Le démon de midi se conjugue au masculin et     au féminin" 
_Je pense qu'initialement on n'en parlait que pour l'homme, mais que l'évolution de la société a fait que cela s'applique aux deux sexes.__


----------



## Kolan

Punky Zoé said:


> "du" est peut-être plus Québécois ?


Ça doit...  Je ne peux pas comparer, car mon français est entièrement québécois, et je ne suis jamais allé en France. 
Voici quelques examples (fiables ), y compris une émission télé.

*La crise de la quarantaine*
Le *démon du midi*, comme on dit, se manifeste sans qu'on s'y attende. Jacques Gauthier constate qu'au «passage de la quarantaine, rien n'est calme. *...
*felix.cyberscol.qc.ca/LQ/auteurG/gauth_ja/crise.html

******
Emission *Les Démons du midi* recoive Celine Dion en 1988 . Sketch : Comment commence la guerre?? www.encorebaseballmontreal.com.
****

*Fantasmes très prenant et démon du midi*
Ma question est-ce le *démon du midi*? on dirait que cela prend de l'ampleur. Merci de me répondre sur le sujet du désir après quarante ans.  *...*
www.uqam.ca/~dsexo/2007/0207/5054-ns12w.htm

*Les démons du midi: beaucoup plus que des "joggers" du dimanche*
Le *démon du midi* *...* et de quelques rares femmes - dont l'âge varie de la vieille vingtaine à la jeune soixantaine, qui sont possédés par le *démon du midi*. *...*
www.scom.ulaval.ca/Au.fil.des.evenements/2002/06.06/demons.html

Pourtant, en France on le retrouve aussi: (*KaRiNe*, à l'aide!)

*Extrait/Parole - Démon du midi*
C’est le *démon du midi* qui cogne à ta porte vers minuit Dans la morosité Tu l’ as laissé entrer. A nouveau tu te sens revivre de vieilles émotion disparues *...*
www.franc-ouest.com/album/extraitparole-demon-du-midi/

  http://www.*demon-du-midi*.com
****: Liens de Youtube supprimés
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Kolan said:


> [...]
> Pourtant, en France on le retrouve aussi: (*KaRiNe*, à l'aide!)
> [...]


Pour la France, ce doit être une typo.
Pour le Québec, il faut attendre l'aide de Nico.


----------



## Kolan

J'ai appris aussi que *le démon de minuit* veut dire la même chose, par contraste, peut-être? Y a-t-il encore une allusion à l'âge entre 40 et 50?

(En fait, cela m'a surpris qu'il y a des Français à Montréal, qui n'ont jamais entendu l'expression *le démon de midi*, seulement* de minuit*)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Kolan,

Le démon *de* midi existe pourtant bel est bien en France :


			
				TLFi said:
			
		

> _Au fig._ _Démon de midi._ Exacerbation sentimentale et sexuelle qui se manifeste chez les êtres humains, en particulier chez les hommes, vers le milieu de leur vie [...]


Si les Français que tu as rencontrés ne connaissent pas cette expression, c'est qu'ils sont trop jeunes ! 
Ils doivent mieux connaître les démons de minuit, ceux qui les entraînent jusqu'à l'insomnie dans cette chanson.


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Pour la France, ce doit être une typo.
> Pour le Québec, il faut attendre l'aide de Nico.


 
On a appelé Nico 

Eh bien, je confesse que je dis (à tort) _démon *du* midi_, ce qui me semble plus logique puisqu'il s'agit *du* midi de la vie, et non de l'heure du jour. À mon avis, il peut aussi bien se manifester à midi, qu'à minuit ou à quatre heures de l'après-midi.  

Par contre, contrairement aux copains montréalais de Kolan, je ne connais pas l'expression _démon de *minuit*_. Si je l'entendais, je croirais qu'un jeune homme s'est amouraché d'une femme de l'âge de sa mère. Ou qu'une femme de mon âge est attirée par le copain de son fils.  

Je précise toutefois que ma version d'Antidote RX dit bien démon *de* midi, qu'il définit comme : 
démon de midi : tentation aux plaisirs charnels, qui s’empare des humains au milieu de leur vie. 
J'ai trouvé *du* midi dans les listes de cooccurrences seulement... et encore, dans les exemples référés, il est écrit *de* midi.

Edit :  je viens de trouver cette curiosité...


> Démon *du* midi, sorte de démon, signalé dans la Bible, et, par extension, nom donné à Philippe II, roi d'Espagne, à cause du mal qu'il faisait et de sa résidence dans un pays du midi.   source ici


----------



## queviva

Maintenant, dans le langage courant et l'imaginaire collectif, bref, la pensée commune, GilbertAndre a raison!

Cependant, désormais, au XXIe siècle, il semblerait que l'on ait généralisé depuis peu l'expression aux femmes puisqu'une nouvelle émission qui va prochainement être diffusée sur une chaine française traite de ce sujet appliqué à des femmes!

Je recherche le lien...=p


----------



## queviva

Allez voir ça:
La crise de la quarantaine; 

et preuve de l'évolution... appel à témoin France 2 *demon* de *midi* et les *femmes*


----------



## Sisal

Pour faire suite à la réponse de Nicomon, "démon du midi" me ferait spontanément penser à quelque démon du midi de la France (bon, je suis toulousain, ceci explique peut-être un peu cela)  )


----------



## tilt

Je peux vous dire par expérience que le démon de midi n'a pas de sexe.
Autour de moi, je vois autant d'hommes que de femmes se remettre en question à l'approche de la quarantaine.


----------



## Kolan

tilt said:


> Je peux vous dire par expérience que le démon de midi n'a pas de sexe.
> Autour de moi, je vois autant d'hommes que de femmes se remettre en question à l'approche de la quarantaine.


Pensez-vous qu'un vrai démon proverbial arrive plutôt à l'approche de la cinquantaine, i.e., entre 40 et 50 et non entre 30 et 40?

En parlant de femmes et, comme ce fil a été inspiré par une discussion comparative de proverbes français et russes au sujet de crise de la quarantaine, on peut noter qu'en russe pour les femmes il y a un proverbe distinct, littéralement, "à ses 45 la femme redevient un bon petit fruit (mûr)."


----------



## tilt

Kolan said:


> Pensez-vous qu'un vrai démon proverbial arrive plutôt à l'approche de la cinquantaine, i.e., entre 40 et 50 et non entre 30 et 40?
> 
> En parlant de femmes et, comme ce fil a été inspiré par une discussion comparative de proverbes français et russes au sujet de crise de la quarantaine, on peut noter qu'en russe pour les femmes il y a un proverbe distinct, littéralement, "à ses 45 la femme redevient un bon petit fruit (mûr)."


C'est assez variable, selon le degré de satisfaction des personnes quant à leur vie. Certains "craquent" dès 35 ans, d'autres attendent la cinquantaine. Mais globalement, j'ai le sentiment que c'est entre 40 et 45 ans que ça se produit, oui.


----------



## Sarah Tissot

Comme Sisal, si j'avais lu “démon *du* midi” j’aurais pensé que la personne a oublié une majuscule et qu’il s’agirait d’un démon qui sévit dans le Midi de la France!!!


----------



## tilt

Sarah Tissot said:


> Comme Sisal, si j'avais lu “démon *du* midi” j’aurais pensé que la personne a oublié une majuscule et qu’il s’agirait d’un démon qui sévit dans le Midi de la France!!!


Et c'est peut-être bien parce que les Québécois n'ont pas de Midi qu'il disent _du _!


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> Et c'est peut-être bien parce que les Québécois n'ont pas de Midi qu'il disent _du _!


 
C'est ce que je crois aussi.  Puisque que le démon frappe *au* midi de la vie. Comme dans... le matin, *le *midi, le soir.  Et non *à* midi. Les auteurs de dictionnaires ne sont vraiment pas logiques.

Blague à part, je suis convaincue que d'autres Québécois que moi disent *de* minuit...  comme il se doit.


----------



## Nanon

> Posté par *Kolan*
> Pensez-vous qu'un vrai démon proverbial arrive plutôt à l'approche de la cinquantaine, i.e., entre 40 et 50 et non entre 30 et 40?


Cela dépend peut-être de l'espérance de vie, et donc du contexte (spatio-)temporel !
Autrement dit, le midi de la vie se situe-t-il à 40 ans ou à 50 ?... Vaste débat !


----------

